# Nesting Sunbirds - Parents gone???



## slim6y (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi folks...

In my garage I have a beautifully woven sunbird nest. I see the parents round all the time. They have a lovely wee chick in there right now.

But....

Last night I came home about 12:30am and the nest had fallen off of its holder (wire cage).

I didn't investigate it at night (very dark garage).

Today I've gone to have a look and there's no sign of the parents anywhere and a very unhappy looking chick.

Ok - so the parents might come back soon - I don't know where they are. I last saw them yesterday hanging around my washing line.

What do I do?

Do I leave the chick there and hope they come back?

Do I call someone?

Do I try and help this chick?

Advice is helpful thanks.

Cheers


----------



## Minke (Nov 9, 2008)

Probably best to contact http://www.fnqwildliferescue.org.au/, they can put you onto a bird carer. I know that sometimes you can hang the nest back and the parents will come back? Good luck and let us know how you go.


----------



## melgalea (Nov 9, 2008)

oh paul. if only u were in brisbane. i would take it. lol.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link - they're sending a carer out soon - shame - I absolutely LOVE those birds around my house - they always bring a sense of happiness with a tinge of urgency in their stride. 

I will keep my eye out for the parents - if they come back I will re-call the carers if not, I guess it's bye bye chicky.... On to a new life.

Thanks again.


----------



## Minke (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, they are beauitful little birds - we used to have a few nests around my parents place. One of theirs got knocked down (not breeding season), they came back the next year and built again. When my parents moved a few years ago, they hung up rope and thin chain in a few different spots (to encourage nest building), and they now have a pair that come back every year . Hope they come back to nest again next year for you!

Kelli


----------



## slim6y (Nov 9, 2008)

I might do that - string up some rope through the garage etc.

They have a carer on the way - they just called to confirm that the parents haven't returned.

She said it's just like clockwork - if the nest falls the parents abandon it. Even though the chick is absolutely fine.

Though clearly in far more danger from rats etc now.

I am keeping a good eye on the chick until the help arrives.

Hopefully a happy ending - thanks again for the quick response and sorry Mel for not being in Brissie close to you - you could always move here you know


----------



## melgalea (Nov 9, 2008)

paul u need to convince my hubby , i have been begging to go to cairns for 9 years. lol. and the bugger wont even take me there for a holiday, slack i know. errrrr. oh well, i will come shack up with you for a holiday instead. lol.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 9, 2008)

zoocam said:


> paul u need to convince my hubby , i have been begging to go to cairns for 9 years. lol. and the bugger wont even take me there for a holiday, slack i know. errrrr. oh well, i will come shack up with you for a holiday instead. lol.



Wow... You'll need to convince my misses - I've been asking her for years to let me shack up with another girl, but she won't even let me do that for a holiday... Slack I know....

Oh well...

Rescuer should be here soon - my poor chicky... looks so unhappy....


----------



## melgalea (Nov 9, 2008)

LMFAO
shack ya misses with me hubby. then u and i will just have the damn holiday. lol
ya bird with be fine once u get the carer. 
i had to look after 2 baby willy wag tails, just released them last week, they were only 1 week old when came into my care. sooooo cute. sort of. lol.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 9, 2008)

Picked up - appears to be in good health, will fly away soon 

A job well done by all - good luck little sunbird chicky bee....


----------

